# Ich brauch eure Kritik



## zeitmensch (2. September 2004)

ein lautes hallo an euch da draußen !
ich brauche euer feedback zu folgenden flyer, 
bitte seid kritisch, lasst es euch heraus , schreit es heraus !

gegenstand der diskussion ist folgender flyer, welchen ich für das unternehmen überarbeiten muss


----------



## ShadowMan (2. September 2004)

Hi!

Ich würde die Ecken des äußeren Rahmens + Banner auch noch abrunden.

Aber wieso will die Agentur den Flyer geändert haben? So schlecht schaut er doch gar nicht aus? Bis auf die Tatsache das mir ein Farb-Flyer zu teuer wäre...  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2004)

Hi,
hast du schon mal überlegt das runde Ecken im Druck für einen Flyer zu teuer kämen, wegen der Stanze.
Ich frag mich eigentlich auch warum die was geändert haben wollen, passt zum Internetauftritt und wenn etwas gut ist muß man es eigentlich nicht verschlimbessern  .
Zweitens Frage ich mich auch warum das Unternehmen diesen Flyer nicht selbst überarbeitet, die sind doch eine Medienagentur die auch im Printbereich arbeitet, oder bist du bei denen angestellt.

PS: Ich würde aus dem header den Blureffekt entfernen und diesen Fahneneffekt auch, vielleicht die Icons absoften.

Viele Grüße


----------



## zeitmensch (2. September 2004)

genauso ist es  
naja meine instruktion lautet : find mal was man verbessern kann .
ähnlich wie du,  habe ich jegliche kleine veränderungen als verschlechterung angesehen und eine radikal veränderung zu aufwändig.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2004)

Also wie schon gesagt finde ich das der Header nicht so ganz in das sonst sehr klare Design passt weil dort eine gewisse unruhe auftaucht wegen dem Blur- und Fahneneffekt. auch würde ich die Icons am oberen Rand entfernen (man erkennt sowiso nicht wirklich was das für ein Sinn haben soll (ich weiß soll ein Gestaltungsmittel sein . ).

MFG


----------



## ShadowMan (2. September 2004)

Vielleicht könnte man die Icons durch andere Icons ersetzen die mehr mit der Agentur zu tun haben!? Rechts steht ja was genau die Agentur macht. Damit wäre dann wenigstens eine sinnvolle Verbindung zwischen Icons und Agentur geschaffen. Blur usw. wie Dirty schon sagte weg. Aber ganz weg würde ich die Icons nicht machen da der Banner sonst sehr leer wirkt.

Des weiteren würde ich das was die Agentur macht größer schreiben (rechts).
Dort ist noch sooo viel Platz und eigentlich sollte doch genau das hervorgehoben werden oder nicht?!

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Leola13 (2. September 2004)

Hai,

diese fürchterlich bunte Anfahrtskizze passt meiner Meinung auch nicht in den sonst schlicht gehaltenen Flyer, zudem sie auch noch mittig sitzt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2004)

Die Icons würde ich auch nicht weg amchen nur diesen Fliegendreck am oberen Rand.
Die Icons kannst du dann auch in dem bereich den Shadowman meinte Wiederholen so stellst du eine direkte Vrebindung zwischen Icon und Service der Agentur her.
Also ich finde eigentlich das diese kleinen Farbtupfer dem in der Skizze das ganze einwenig auflockert da ja alles eigentlich bläulich gehalten ist.


----------



## Christoph (2. September 2004)

> Schwerpunktmäßig gibt es nur einen wichtigen Punkt:
> 
> Die "Creative Lounge" ist für fachbezogenen Smalltalk (siehe oben),
> aber nicht für Previews, Jobangebote und Ähnliches gedacht.
> ...



-->closed


----------

